# MY VISIT TO POLAND



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

In early June, 2011 I returned from a 3 week trip to Poland. I'll showcase the cities of Warsaw, Brzeg, Wroclaw and the mountain resort town of Karpacz. You may not have heard of some of these places but I'll showcase them anyways. I tried to capture as much of the architecture as possible. 
Feel free to discuss anything.











[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834031531/] Poland 024 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


New highway.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834585990/] Poland 032 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834586912/] Poland 035 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5871660178/] Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

*Downtown*
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5830841270/] Poland 047 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5830294497/] Poland 051 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5830296011/] Poland 056 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


I like the design of this Westin.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5830297463/] Poland 067 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5830849358/] Poland 069 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5830298705/] Poland 068 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834099259/] Poland 070 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834034955/] Poland 039 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Suburbs 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834589332/] Poland 040 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Back to downtown.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834593314/] Poland 046 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


I really like this building. I met some Americans from Minnesota around here. They really loved the city.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834594546/] Poland 048 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834042841/] Poland 057 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834045357/] Poland 062 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

That church is going through some renovations so I couldn't take a better pic.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834600092/] Poland 063 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834916304/] Poland 061 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834618144/] Poland 083 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834619346/] Poland 084 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834067707/] Poland 086 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834622646/] Poland 1662 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834070917/] Poland 1663 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834625992/] Poland 1666 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834074257/] Poland 1671 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834075909/] Poland 1673 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]




[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834861076/] Poland 1668 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834648774/] Poland 059 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834649786/] Poland 064 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834651198/] Poland 065 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834653628/] Poland 071 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834654944/] Poland 072 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834656258/] Poland 073 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834104169/] Poland 074 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834105641/] Poland 075 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834660088/] Poland 076 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834661156/] Poland 077 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing photos from the city of Warsaw


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834108905/] Poland 078 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


I'm not into shopping centers but this place is worth a visit. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834663810/] Poland 081 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834665416/] Poland 082 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834113663/] Poland 087 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834668354/] Poland 089 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834116101/] Poland 090 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834671126/] Poland 092 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834118983/] Poland 093 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834120173/] Poland 094 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834674712/] Poland 095 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834122211/] Poland 096 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834676940/] Poland 098 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Ujazdowski Park

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837231943/] Poland 320 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


Observatory
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837233069/] Poland 321 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Royal Baths Park
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837235013/] Poland 323 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]



Chopin Monument
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837787868/] Poland 325 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837238559/] Poland 327 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837241305/] Poland 330 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837791310/] Poland 329 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837793784/] Poland 333 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837795374/] Poland 334 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837796878/] Poland 335 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837246959/] Poland 336 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837799710/] Poland 338 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837249995/] Poland 339 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837802060/] Poland 340 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837252155/] Poland 341 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Orangery
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837804578/] Poland 342 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837806284/] Poland 343 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837808360/] Poland 344 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837809420/] Poland 345 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837810340/] Poland 347 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5821880305/] 401 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5822446136/] 403 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5822447614/] 407 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837260211/] Poland 350 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837261119/] Poland 353 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837262051/] Poland 356 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837262841/] Poland 359 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837814806/] Poland 360 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837264583/] Poland 361 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837265489/] Poland 362 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

very cool


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

^^

The main palace and smaller residences are *free* on Thursdays.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Love the pics of Poland...


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Linguine said:


> Love the pics of Poland...


So far I've only been showing pics of Warsaw. More pictures to come.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837917020/] Poland 425 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

New stadium.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840365099/] Poland 099 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840366087/] Poland 100 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840367227/] Poland 102 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840368273/] Poland 103 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840369389/] Poland 104 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840919902/] Poland 105 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]



National Museum 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840371465/] Poland 106 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840372559/] Poland 107 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840923846/] Poland 108 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

^^ I don't know why they honor him.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840375143/] Poland 109 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


*Metropolitan *by Norman Foster. I would love Frank Gehry to design something for Warsaw.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840925982/] Poland 110 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840377397/] Poland 111 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Pilsudski
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840927832/] Poland 112 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840928870/] Poland 113 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840929948/] Poland 114 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840931006/] Poland 115 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840932258/] Poland 116 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840384219/] Poland 118 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840383513/] Poland 117 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840385345/] Poland 119 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

rychlik said:


> I don't know why they honor him.


Yes, puzzling....


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

rychlik said:


> ^^ I don't know why they honor him.


I will answer your question :

De Gaulle was with the staff of General Maxime Weygand's military mission to Poland as an instructor of Polish Infantry during its war with Communist Russia (1919–1921). He distinguished himself in operations near the River Zbrucz *and won the highest Polish military decoration, the Virtuti Militari.*

He was promoted to Commandant in the Polish Army and offered a further career in Poland, but chose instead to return to France.

During his mission in Poland he lived on Nowy Świat Street (near the place where monument is erected today).


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

DocentX said:


> I will answer your question :
> 
> De Gaulle was with the staff of General Maxime Weygand's military mission to Poland as an instructor of Polish Infantry during its war with Communist Russia (1919–1921). He distinguished himself in operations near the River Zbrucz *and won the highest Polish military decoration, the Virtuti Militari.*
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. 
I'm always surprised to read how much historical ties Poland and France have had. Modern day French people probably don't even know this. Most think Maria Sklodowska- Curie and Chopin were really French :lol:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840386389/] Poland 120 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]



The Royal Castle
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840387273/] Poland 123 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Ziggy
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840388113/] Poland 124 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840938612/] Poland 125 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840389987/] Poland 126 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840940458/] Poland 127 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

The Royal Route begins here.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840941268/] Poland 129 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840392385/] Poland 132 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


Warsaw Old Town defensive wall.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840393353/] Poland 133 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840394231/] Poland 134 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840944628/] Poland 137 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840395915/] Poland 138 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840396915/] Poland 141 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840397741/] Poland 142 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840398711/] Poland 143 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840949566/] Poland 144 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840950392/] Poland 145 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840951718/] Poland 146 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840402967/] Poland 147 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840953392/] Poland 149 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840954336/] Poland 150 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840955136/] Poland 151 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840956130/] Poland 152 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840957004/] Poland 154 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

rychlik said:


> Thanks for this.
> I'm always surprised to read how much historical ties Poland and France have had. Modern day French people probably don't even know this. Most think Maria Sklodowska- Curie and Chopin were really French :lol:


If someone is an idiot then may think whatever he or she wants 

Anyway - there are strong ties with many countries - specially with France and USA. One of the factors was huge Polish emigration to those countries.

more examples of ties with France :

prewar monument dedicated to French soldiers in Lwow/Lviv :










short video about Polish-French ties :






some other examples of interesting international links:

*Scotland* :

*Warsaw's Scottish Mayor Remembered*









_
Plaque was unveiled in the heart of the Old Town in memory of Alexander Chalmers, a Scot who made his home in Warsaw in the 17th century and went on to become the elected mayor of the city on four separate occasions.

It is thought that he came to Poland around 1676 and Polonised his name to Aleksander Czamer. As well as holding the office of mayor he was also a judge and served as a deputy in the coronation parliament of King August II. Chalmers died in 1703 and was buried in Warsaw's Cathedral of St.John. The Cathedral was rebuilt after the war but the plaque commemorating Chalmers life was never re-created. Plans are already in place for a permanent rememberance plaque honouring Chalmers in the Cathedral and it should be in place by 2010.

Over the past few weeks Paul Gogolinski, a Scot of Polish descent living and working in Warsaw has worked tirelessly in order to organise the installation of a plaque celebrating Chalmers role in Warsaw's history and also as a reminder of, not only, the historical links between Poland and Scotland but also the ongoing relationship between the two countries. The realisation of the project was also made possible with the kind help of the Warsaw Museum, the Conservation Office, the City of Warsaw Authorities and the tremendous support of Krzysztof Noworyta from the National Centre of Culture.

The plaque has been installed on the site of Chalmers former house at the corner of Waski and Szeroki Dunaj in a building now housing the Leathercraft Museum. It was officially unveiled by Ms. Linda Fabiani, minister for European and External Affairs and Culture in the Scottish Parliament. Around thirty people attended the event including the legendary Scottish arts guru and champion of Polish art Professor Richard Demarco and also the former Polish Consul General in Edinburgh. _

more about old Scottish emigration to Poland here:

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/columnists/graham_stewart/article619791.ece

http://www.electricscotland.com/history/poland/lublin1.htm

*Dutch*



















whole website about Dutch collonization in Poland :

http://holland.org.pl/index_en.htm

*USA*

Merian Cooper:










_The son of a successful Florida lawyer, Cooper had been brought up with tales of his ancestor's comradeship with Kazimierz Pulaski, Polish hero of America's War Of Independence. A romantic at heart, Cooper would become transfixed by the challenge 'to act in Poland as Kosciuszko and Pulaski had acted in my own country'.

Having caught the tail-end of World War I, Cooper was keen for more adventure, and he took a job distributing aid to the war-torn yet newly independent Poland. "There is a romance to the word 'Poland' that attaches itself to scarcely any other country," he wrote.

Cooper's moment came when Poland's showdown with the Red Army began in 1919. The young pilot persuaded the Poles of his usefulness and set off to Paris to recruit some American comrades. A couple of months later, Poland's first air regiment was born.

The Kosciuszko Squadron, as it was dubbed, was given the task of defending the south eastern city of Lwow. Cooper's boys fought 'like madman', and by the end of the conflict, Polish General Listowski concluded that without the pilots "we would have gone to the devil a long time ago."

Cooper himself embarked on over 70 missions: "He is already the hero of this city," wrote his comrade in arms Cedric Fauntleroy in June 1920, "and if he keeps on at the rate he is going, he will surely become one of Poland's national heroes."

Yet just a few weeks later, Cooper was shot down. Owing to the huge bounty on his head, not many were counting on his survival. Yet ever the improviser, Cooper managed to persuade his captors that he was in fact a low-ranking nonentity. After several months shovelling snow in a Soviet labour camp, he escaped with two Poles and walked 500 miles to the Latvian border. He made it to Warsaw just in time to receive the Virtuti Militari - Poland's No.1 honour - from Poland's leader, Marshal Pilsudski. Amazingly, the Poles had managed to beat the Russians and stave off Soviet expansion (for the time being at least...).

After enjoying all the adulation - not least that coming from female quarters - Cooper left Poland and travelled to far-flung corners of the world making documentary films. These experiences were to provide the main thread for King Kong, today reborn in Peter Jackson's stupendously entertaining remake, which is dedicated to Cooper._

In June 2005, the Polish War Cemetery in Lwow (now Lviv, Ukraine) was reopened and wreaths were laid at the foot of the monument to the nine American pilots who perished fighting for Poland. Forgotten for so many years, Cooper had made a double comeback. 

prewar monument in ex - Lwów - currently Lviv in Ukraine dedicated to American Pilots (note the English inscription to the right - not visible "thanks" to Ukrainian authorities...) :










other interesting examples:



















*Italy* :






*Germany* :

apart from the obvious links and German heritage in todays western Poland, more about historic ties with Germany :


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Polands history is tremendous, always under the nazis or under Stalin, but at last theyre free today.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Let's continue the journey. :cheers:


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840957906/] Poland 155 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840958546/] Poland 156 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840410371/] Poland 157 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840411301/] Poland 158 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840412455/] Poland 159 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840962758/] Poland 160 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840963930/] Poland 162 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840964970/] Poland 163 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840966240/] Poland 164 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840967274/] Poland 165 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840419429/] Poland 166 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840969356/] Poland 167 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840421531/] Poland 168 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840971492/] Poland 169 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840972586/] Poland 170 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840973688/] Poland 171 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840974724/] Poland 172 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Dirty new yorker (Jun 4, 2011)

I love polands eclectic and unpredictable architecture throughout the towns across the country. I was fortunate enough to visit once


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

madridhere said:


> Polands history is tremendous, always under the nazis or under Stalin, but at last theyre free today.


Yes, we have asshole neighbors  It's a historical fact. But it wasn't always like that. Poland had one of the biggest kingdoms in European history from 1569-1795. It had a a multi-ethnic population of 11 million at its peak in the early 17th century and religious tolerance. Some historians have debated whether all of this multi-culturalism weakened Poland. Anyways Poland became weaker and the big bad wolves stormed in - Austria, Prussia (a.k.a Germany) and Russia - to divide it. When the Industrial Revolution hit, Poland was off the map, not existing as a country. It's development at the time came mostly "thanks" to it's occupiers. Thankfully since being independent in 1989, it's the best time in Poland's history in 300 years or so.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

personally, I love the cities of this country.
great old architectures.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840426697/] Poland 173 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840427433/] Poland 174 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840977448/] Poland 175 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840429535/] Poland 176 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840979390/] Poland 179 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840980362/] Poland 180 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840981570/] Poland 181 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840996434/] Poland 183 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840448593/] Poland 184 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840449731/] Poland 185 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840999670/] Poland 188 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840451461/] Poland 191 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841001474/] Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840453317/] Poland 193 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841003364/] Poland 195 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840455277/] Poland 197 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841005584/] Poland 198 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841006576/] Poland 199 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840458319/] Poland 200 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

The Warsaw Uprising Museum. An important museum. I'm glad it exists.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841042388/] Poland 262 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841008276/] Poland 201 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


Remains of the Royal Castle.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841010154/] Poland 203 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840461975/] Poland 205 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841011904/] Poland 207 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840463615/] Poland 208 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840464227/] Poland 209 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840465111/] Poland 210 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840465953/] Poland 211 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840466955/] Poland 213 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840467823/] Poland 218 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841017882/] Poland 219 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840469975/] Poland 220 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841020182/] Poland 221 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840472239/] Poland 222 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841022816/] Poland 223 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840474667/] Poland 225 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841024870/] Poland 226 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840477821/] Poland 228 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841027970/] Poland 229 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840479971/] Poland 230 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840481283/] Poland 231 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840482359/] Poland 233 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840483797/] Poland 235 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840486161/] Poland 242 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840485125/] Poland 238 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841036058/] Poland 248 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841037104/] Poland 249 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840488995/] Poland 251 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841038678/] Poland 256 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841039566/] Poland 259 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840491755/] Poland 260 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841043280/] Poland 263 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5841044500/] Poland 266 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5849432194/] Poland 271 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5849434218/] Poland 272 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5849436346/] Poland 278 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5849438632/] Poland 279 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5848883541/] Poland 280 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

^^ nice pic :cheers: did you visit copernicus center or chopin museum ?


----------



## katia72 (Mar 1, 2009)

Cool pics.!!! 

I like this pic. ...


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

^^

Thanks. That's one of my favourites :cheers:

It represents the city well.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

DocentX said:


> ^^ nice pic :cheers: did you visit copernicus center or chopin museum ?



I did not have time unfortunately. Next time. 
Most of my family lives near Wroclaw.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5848885287/] Poland 281 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5848887507/] Poland 282 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]



I really loved this area.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5849447806/] Poland 284 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5849450112/] Poland 285 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5849452326/] Poland 286 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5848896291/] Poland 291 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5848898169/] Poland 293 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5849457630/] Poland 295 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5848901947/] Poland 296 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5848904017/] Poland 297 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5848908533/] Poland 299 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5848910687/] Poland 300 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5849470072/] Poland 301 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5849472448/] Poland 302 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5849474024/] Poland 303 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5848918963/] Poland 305 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5849478484/] Poland 306 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]




Classy Warsaw. I loved the buildings and atmosphere along this street. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5853525631/] Poland 310 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5853529977/] Poland 313 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5853527709/] Poland 311 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5853531701/] Poland 314 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5854084956/] Poland 315 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


This building really caught my attention. Looks better live.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5853535157/] Poland 316 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5854089056/] Poland 317 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5854091362/] Poland 318 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------

